# What will God provide for us during trials?



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I really think they'll be an outpouring of graces to keep God's people strong during the coming chastisement--whatever that chastisement may be. I've always liked the ending part of the book of Habakkuk for that reason. Whatever doesn't kill us will make us stronger, right?

Prophecy Of Habacuc (Habakkuk), Chapter 3

[16] I have heard and my bowels were troubled: my lips trembled at the voice. Let rottenness enter into my bones, and swarm under me. That I may rest in the day of tribulation: that I may go up to our people that are girded. [17] For the fig tree shall not blossom: and there shall be no spring in the vines. The labour of the olive tree shall fail: and the fields shall yield no food: the flock shall be cut off from the fold, and there shall be no herd in the stalls. [18] But I will rejoice in the Lord: and I will joy in God my Jesus. [19] The Lord God is my strength: and he will make my feet like the feet of harts: and he the conqueror will lead me upon my high places singing psalms.

In the early Church during the persecutions, the blood of the martyrs was the seed of the Church. What good do you think God will bring out of whatever trials He permits? Will there be a time of renewal before the Apocalypse?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If your god really cared about "his" people why does he put so many road blocks in their way. Or is he sitting up where ever and laughing his ass off at the jokes he pulls on the people?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

ekim said:


> If your god really cared about "his" people why does he put so many road blocks in their way. Or is he sitting up where ever and laughing his ass off at the jokes he pulls on the people?


I guess He figures we need them. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

And here it is! Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, the great “pre tribulation vs post tribulation” argument!!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

jim-henscheli said:


> And here it is! Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls, the great "pre tribulation vs post tribulation" argument!!


_Noooo!!!!!_


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

He has always taken care of His own in the past, . . . there is no reason to doubt the future.

What is the worst that can happen? Death, . . . which suddenly becomes "threatened with heaven".

The ones who will lose out will be the non-believers, . . . those who make fun of Christianity, of Jesus, and of the blessedness of being saved and on our way to heaven.

Yes, . . . I'm a post-trib dude, . . . anticipate one of three things: not making it to the tribulation, . . . dying in the tribulation, . . . being here when He returns. Which one?? Makes no difference to me, . . . knowing I will not be stuck for eternity with stupid people who say stupid things like "If your god really cared ............... "

Theirs may not, . . . mine does, . . . and that is all that really matters.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

ekim said:


> If your god really cared about "his" people why does he put so many road blocks in their way. Or is he sitting up where ever and laughing his ass off at the jokes he pulls on the people?





Annie said:


> I guess He figures we need them. :tango_face_smile:


The roadblocks you refer to are a result of man's decisions and choices that are outside of the light that God provides. 
Man rejects God. Man endures consequences.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

For some reason people seem to forget about that guy called "The Devil". God is a loving kind of guy, but yet he is capable of killing a population that got out of hand with a giant flood. But I'd give the Devil credit for making them the people who they became... so evil that God destroyed them. 

We make our own choices that lead us to good or bad things. The best way to avoid getting in a bar fight is to stay out of a bar. Going to bed at 10pm doesn't make you boring, it just makes you healthier getting more sleep rather than less. Those who have more sleep more often make better decisions.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Christian God demands faith but allows you choice. Satan on the other hand offers worldly rewards for doing his bidding. I am no religious scholar but that is the way I see it.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

During SHTF, I believe God will provide us with opportunities to choose between being self-filled or self-less... anything from feeding strangers to defending the vulnerable to encouraging others in their belief in God. Our level of faith will guide our choices and our choices will testify to our faith. The difficulties we face now, give us opportunities to practice (prep) and refine our faith perspective. God is training us... He's a tough Drill Sgt. He knows the enemy will be ruthless when the real fight begins.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

ekim said:


> If your god really cared about "his" people why does he put so many road blocks in their way. Or is he sitting up where ever and laughing his ass off at the jokes he pulls on the people?


 This is what you do not understand. God does not put road blocks in our way. We do. God does not laugh at the suffering we bring on our-self . God does offer us comfort and an escape. Victory in the end through grace.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

ekim said:


> If your god really cared about "his" people why does he put so many road blocks in their way. Or is he sitting up where ever and laughing his ass off at the jokes he pulls on the people?


We think alike! God = Giant Magnifying glass / Man = ANT LOL!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie, I have carried a lot of shame with me for the early days of my life. Even confessed, I know that Satan loves to throw even old sins in our face, and I fall for it every time, like a low and away curve ball.

The Bible says that "Jesus did it all, lest others brag." I understand this.

But I told my Guardian Angel, Harold, that when he comes to get me, I would consider it a *privilege* to walk Purgatory for a few thousand years, facing my sins and the ones I've forgotten.

One of the Apostles cried so much after Christ's execution that he had creases in his face from his tears. I want to face Christ that way, I do not consider His death a simplistic mark in history, but my ransom for life in Eternity.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

pakrat said:


> During SHTF, I believe God will provide us with opportunities to choose between being self-filled or self-less... anything from feeding strangers to defending the vulnerable to encouraging others in their belief in God. Our level of faith will guide our choices and our choices will testify to our faith. The difficulties we face now, give us opportunities to practice (prep) and refine our faith perspective. God is training us... He's a tough Drill Sgt. He knows the enemy will be ruthless when the real fight begins.


Very well said @pakrat


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Annie, I have carried a lot of shame with me for the early days of my life. Even confessed, I know that Satan loves to throw even old sins in our face, and I fall for it every time, like a low and away curve ball.
> 
> The Bible says that "Jesus did it all, lest others brag." I understand this.
> 
> ...


"His" sacrifice was enough, that's why it is the most awesome gift to Man who has rejected him.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cant quite get a grasp on the topic. If seems to be the old dielemma of why do bad things happen to good people? If thats it...the Bible tells us cause none of us are good. So kindly quit worrying about. Anybody who thinks they are good is a confused Methodist...Episcoplaian or something. Look in the Mirror...aka The Law. Your imperfections will be revealed. Thats why we have it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I am fully Lutheran and believe four-square in that whole predestination thing that Martin Luther preached. If you can identify and follow the "instructions" God wrote upon your soul before you were born, you will be just fine. If you cannot identify those instructions or choose not to follow them because you have a better way... Well, life may a bit difficult (and death moreso). Too bad, so sad.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah, no.

There was a time when attempting an appendectomy was heresy.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

pakrat said:


> During SHTF, I believe God will provide us with opportunities to choose between being self-filled or self-less... anything from feeding strangers to defending the vulnerable to encouraging others in their belief in God. Our level of faith will guide our choices and our choices will testify to our faith. The difficulties we face now, give us opportunities to practice (prep) and refine our faith perspective. God is training us... He's a tough Drill Sgt. He knows the enemy will be ruthless when the real fight begins.


I think that's right. I think God's going to raise up great saints in those times ahead. Because we'll need 'em!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Habakkuk 3:*[SUP]
2. [/SUP]*O Lord, I have heard thy speech, and was afraid: O Lord, revive thy work in the midst of the years, in the midst of the years make known; in wrath remember mercy.

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Habakkuk%203&version=ESV;KJV

*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*The wrath will come, and the mercy will come, and all of us will choose which one to receive, wrath or mercy. And we won't have anyone else to blame, if it is wrath that we receive. 
America is in for a trainload of Hell, but the individual can choose to be good, and to be with God. It is so easy to see that even I figured it out, and I threw in with God. I have never regretted it.​*[SUB][SUP][/SUP][/SUB]**[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

What shall God provide for us? I believe the apostle Paul put it best:

Philippians 4:19 KJV
But my God shall supply all your need according to his riches in glory by Christ Jesus.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

ekim said:


> If your god really cared about "his" people why does he put so many road blocks in their way. Or is he sitting up where ever and laughing his ass off at the jokes he pulls on the people?


He cares for and loves his people. He doesn't necessarily put road blocks in the way but allows them to bring people to him. I was going thru problems many years ago and grabbed the cross necklace and ripped it off and thru it across the room and cursed God. After I came down from my anger I looked for the cross and could not find it. At this time I would be considered to be a baby Christian. A week had went by and the guilt for doing what I did and coming into some realizations of what was going on came to light. Keep in mind that during this week I cleaned house and vacuumed and still looked for the cross to no avail.

Anyways I felt guilty and prayed and just outright spoke to God and told him I was sorry for doing what I did and understood his reasons. I looked down and the Cross was between my feet on the floor and that told me God forgave me. Now before you offer sarcasm on a religious thread, know that God has proven himself to many Christians. Not just once but several times.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I thought that all the dick wads were not supposed to comment on the religion threads? It really wants to make me to troll their asses.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

ekim said:


> If your god really cared about "his" people why does he put so many road blocks in their way. Or is he sitting up where ever and laughing his ass off at the jokes he pulls on the people?


I am not going to take a position, or reveal my own nature: I could be a monotheist, an agnostic, an atheist, a polytheist, Peter Pan or Jiminy Cricket. It's irrelevant. What I do have a bit of knowledge and practice in is debating. If two people with opposing views have an enormous chasm between them as per epistemology/methodology, there can BE no productive debate. The two opposing debaters MUST have AT LEAST a small foundations of principles/premises in which they can point to and agree. If you cannot even agree on the nature of reality/existence itself, you are going to circle those same wagons forever. If physical laws only apply for one, and the other debater asserts a transcendence of the physical laws, then you have no foundation to point to together and make a start. If you cannot agree, for example, on how many people a single fish can feed, and why... you are done. There is no way beyond it. Which is why I find religious debate unproductive at best... resolves nothing, and gets out of hand more often than not.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> I am not going to take a position, or reveal my own nature: I could be a monotheist, an agnostic, an atheist, a polytheist, Peter Pan or Jiminy Cricket. It's irrelevant. What I do have a bit of knowledge and practice in is debating. If two people with opposing views have an enormous chasm between them as per epistemology/methodology, there can BE no productive debate. The two opposing debaters MUST have AT LEAST a small foundations of principles/premises in which they can point to and agree. If you cannot even agree on the nature of reality/existence itself, you are going to circle those same wagons forever. If physical laws only apply for one, and the other debater asserts a transcendence of the physical laws, then you have no foundation to point to together and make a start. If you cannot agree, for example, on how many people a single fish can feed, and why... you are done. There is no way beyond it. Which is why I find religious debate unproductive at best... resolves nothing, and gets out of hand more often than not.


That's why I prefer this section to be nothing more than prophesy relating to SHTF, regardless of religious origin. Prophesy, and nothing more. If someone doesn't believe in this, that or the other, they can simply stay out of the section. Expressing disbelief is not needed, and arguing religion is moot, at very best.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> I am not going to take a position, or reveal my own nature: I could be a monotheist, an agnostic, an atheist, a polytheist, Peter Pan or Jiminy Cricket. It's irrelevant. What I do have a bit of knowledge and practice in is debating. If two people with opposing views have an enormous chasm between them as per epistemology/methodology, there can BE no productive debate. The two opposing debaters MUST have AT LEAST a small foundations of principles/premises in which they can point to and agree. If you cannot even agree on the nature of reality/existence itself, you are going to circle those same wagons forever. If physical laws only apply for one, and the other debater asserts a transcendence of the physical laws, then you have no foundation to point to together and make a start. If you cannot agree, for example, on how many people a single fish can feed, and why... you are done. There is no way beyond it. Which is why I find religious debate unproductive at best... resolves nothing, and gets out of hand more often than not.


I like discussions, they provide food for thought and can be the basis of planting a seed that grows at a later date.
Now, if you want to call out all discussions that could appear to be unproductive, well lets see:

politics
astronomy
aliens
parenting
college education
history
music taste

Hmmm......


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

In my learnings, I learned that if you truly believe, you will find yourself filled with the Holy Spirit and grace to make it through to the end, how ever that end may come. Because he has told us of the hardship that will befall us. If we truly believe in the message and the messenger then we should be hopeful of departing this world and enduring what this world throws at us until such an end, with love for our God.

And a Bitchin T-shirt that says...."See? I friggin told you!!!!"


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

he'll provide the same thing he always has. Nothing whatsoever, for anyone, ever.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I thought that all the dick wads were not supposed to comment on the religion threads?


That would be a silent conversation.


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

Proven fact is proven fact. Religionists have ZERO facts on their side. Just wishful thinking, and that's all.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

okey said:


> he'll provide the same thing he always has. Nothing whatsoever, for anyone, ever.


I'm guessing you aren't holding out for the matching cap with a Halo light.....Ow....Well one less pedestrian in Heaven. one more Human Thermal Unit in Hell.

See....mine even provides me enjoyment contemplating it. Yours....just dreary, doom, and Gloom.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Psalm 14 King James Version (KJV)

14 The fool hath said in his heart, There is no God. They are corrupt, they have done abominable works, there is none that doeth good.

2 The Lord looked down from heaven upon the children of men, to see if there were any that did understand, and seek God.

3 They are all gone aside, they are all together become filthy: there is none that doeth good, no, not one.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Annie, I have carried a lot of shame with me for the early days of my life. Even confessed, I know that Satan loves to throw even old sins in our face, and I fall for it every time, like a low and away curve ball..


Maybe God allows it in order to keep us humble. But if we've confessed our sins, they're forgiven. We still have to pay the consequences for our actions, but if we've confessed our sins, they're forgiven.



> The Bible says that "Jesus did it all, lest others brag." I understand this.
> 
> But I told my Guardian Angel, Harold, that when he comes to get me, I would consider it a *privilege* to walk Purgatory for a few thousand years, facing my sins and the ones I've forgotten.
> 
> One of the Apostles cried so much after Christ's execution that he had creases in his face from his tears. I want to face Christ that way, I do not consider His death a simplistic mark in history, but my ransom for life in Eternity.


It's good if you pray to your angel. The more we ask, the more they'll assist us. I don't think we're supposed to name our guardian angels, though. We have no authority over the angels. We name our children, or pets because we have authority over them. But the angels, God names them. I just call mine "my guardian angel", but I'm looking forward to knowing his name in the next life.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Maybe God allows it in order to keep us humble. But if we've confessed our sins, they're forgiven. We still have to pay the consequences for our actions, but if we've confessed our sins, they're forgiven.
> 
> It's good if you pray to your angel. The more we ask, the more they'll assist us. I don't think we're supposed to name our guardian angels, though. We have no authority over the angels. We name our children, or pets because we have authority over them. But the angels, God names them. I just call mine "my guardian angel", but I'm looking forward to knowing his name in the next life.


I do not think it is good to pray to anyone but God. Angels are God's servants and they answer to Him and Him only.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> I do not think it is good to pray to anyone but God. Angels are God's servants and they answer to Him and Him only.


The first choice your guardian angel made when God created him was to love you for love of God. Think of how condescending it is for those creatures who are higher than us to watch over us, these lowly creatures day after day doing the same dumb things we all do.

If you're worried about talking to your angel, perhaps you can at least ask God to thank your angel for you. :angel:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

ekim said:


> If your god really cared about "his" people why does he put so many road blocks in their way. Or is he sitting up where ever and laughing his ass off at the jokes he pulls on the people?


what road blocks are you talking about... I have never ran into a road block getting to God...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> I do not think it is good to pray to anyone but God. Angels are God's servants and they answer to Him and Him only.


A blessing can only come from the "person" that holds or has control of the blessing.

The case against praying to angels can be made by reviewing John 17:1-26 where Jesus prays on behalf of His followers, requesting multiple blessings on them from God the Father, including sanctification, glorification, and preservation of the saints. These three blessings can only come from the source that presently holds them, and again, angels simply do not have this power. Angels cannot sanctify us, they cannot glorify us, and they cannot guarantee our inheritance in Christ (Ephesians 1:13-14).

Second, there is an occasion in John 14:13 when Christ Himself tells believers that whatever we ask in His name, He will accomplish because He pleads directly with the Father. Offering a prayer up to angels would fall short of an effective and biblically guided prayer.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> A blessing can only come from the "person" that holds or has control of the blessing.
> 
> The case against praying to angels can be made by reviewing John 17:1-26 where Jesus prays on behalf of His followers, requesting multiple blessings on them from God the Father, including sanctification, glorification, and preservation of the saints. These three blessings can only come from the source that presently holds them, and again, angels simply do not have this power. Angels cannot sanctify us, they cannot glorify us, and they cannot guarantee our inheritance in Christ (Ephesians 1:13-14).
> 
> Second, there is an occasion in John 14:13 when Christ Himself tells believers that whatever we ask in His name, He will accomplish because He pleads directly with the Father. Offering a prayer up to angels would fall short of an effective and biblically guided prayer.


We know that the dark angels can tempt us to sin. The holy Angels can inspire us towards the good. It pleased God to give us guardian angels for this reason; to be our helpers. I ask mine for his protection every day and to help me to make good choices.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> I don't think we're supposed to name our guardian angels, though.


I've heard it, but as in all things, there is intent. I have no intent to degrade God or his messengers. I cannot wait to meet this Angel and I'll learn his real name on The Sea of Glass. Ya' know, we'll also get new names in Paradise. I know what I'd like to be called, have you ever pondered it?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I've heard it, but as in all things, there is intent. I have no intent to degrade God or his messengers. I cannot wait to meet this Angel and I'll learn his real name on The Sea of Glass. Ya' know, we'll also get new names in Paradise. I know what I'd like to be called, have you ever pondered it?


What do you want to be called? :tango_face_smile:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> What do you want to be called? :tango_face_smile:


The same name as the character in my book. "_He Who Knows And Deserves His Name_."

My Guardian Angel calls me "He Who Knows." Nicknames aren't just for MCs, I guess.

Now it's your turn, Annie. What would you like to be called in Paradise?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> The same name as the character in my book. "_He Who Knows And Deserves His Name_."
> 
> My Guardian Angel calls me "He Who Knows." Nicknames aren't just for MCs, I guess.
> 
> Now it's your turn, Annie. What would you like to be called in Paradise?


Whatever God wants to call me.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> Whatever God wants to call me.


Don't you have a name that you've admired your whole life? I hated my given name, and when the "choir boys" called me 'Chico' it was truly a gift. Yes, I know, I know, it means "little boy." But after all I was about 19.

I'll talk to my Angel, I've got some ideas on a name for you, and he has some ethereal pull. I was thinking of "Esmeralda," or "Used To Have Big Feet."

Seriously, I told you my secret, and you're a moderator--who's going to tease you?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Don't you have a name that you've admired your whole life? I hated my given name, and when the "choir boys" called me 'Chico' it was truly a gift. Yes, I know, I know, it means "little boy." But after all I was about 19.
> 
> I'll talk to my Angel, I've got some ideas on a name for you, and he has some ethereal pull. I was thinking of "Esmeralda," or "Used To Have Big Feet."
> 
> Seriously, I told you my secret, and you're a moderator--who's going to tease you?


Annie's good with me. I likes it fine. Seriously. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> Annie's good with me. I likes it fine. Seriously. :tango_face_grin:


Okay, but if a big blue Angel glides by you on The Sea of Glass and yells out, _"How ya' doin' there, BF?"_ then chances are he's my guardian.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Okay, but if a big blue Angel glides by you on The Sea of Glass and yells out, _"How ya' doin' there, BF?"_ then chances are he's my guardian.


Hah! I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie, you have a good sense of humor. Now, back to the OP.

I'm confused about the Prophesy of the reinstatement of Israel is one of the elements that "starts the clock." 

What's your take on that?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I'm confused about the Prophesy of the reinstatement of Israel is one of the elements that "starts the clock."
> 
> What's your take on that?


I dunno. Did you see that paster on the weather channel? The guy took a video of his home being ripped apart by Hurricane Michael and all the while he's hunkered down prolly in some corner of the room and you can hear him sweetly singing some hymn to God. Wow. Suffering isn't good of itself, as Fr. Rip says, but it can be good in its effects. And they're showing this on the Weather Channel yesterday. What a testimony. That blew my mind. That's grace only God provides during trials. That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

God is good all the time and always. We get in the way and screw things up …. then blame God for the mess that surrounds us. Always remember, the consequences of are the results of our own free will.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> God is good all the time and always. We get in the way and screw things up &#8230;. then blame God for the mess that surrounds us. Always remember, the consequences of are the results of our own free will.


Sometimes bad things like hurricanes happen to good people. For some, it'll produce an increase in faith, hope and love and in others it'll cause a decrease in these things. To him that has more will be given, maybe?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I agree with the above two entries. I was quite shocked by the surgeries three years ago, which now I view as a blessing. It re-focused me on God and idolatry and I got rid of a bunch of junk which was clogging up my life. In quiet times, I think I live more in the afterlife than I do on earth.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> This is what you do not understand. God does not put road blocks in our way. We do. God does not laugh at the suffering we bring on our-self . God does offer us comfort and an escape. Victory in the end through grace.


I think God puts roadblocks in our way for several reasons:

1) If you are not keeping the Commandments and so forth, you are being "_punished_"

2) Just like people in the armed forces, the exercises of having roadblocks thrown at you in practice prepares you for the trials and tribulations that lie ahead

3) God does test his people from time to time to make sure they are nudged back in the right direction.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I agree. But the Bible also says, "What Father would give his son a stone (to eat)?"

God knows our limits and uses hardship to guide us. There are times I'm in the midst of a trial and I ask God why he gave me a limit of courage. Well, I know the truth, it's a "sins of the father" story. My dad was a paper tiger, and a bully to boot. I might have been a kid, but I knew that shade of "yellow" in kindergarten. I never wanted to live that way. For me the answer was "Let go, let God." 

I take a project as far as The Holy Spirit will permit me. Then I bow out and let The Glory fall to whom it belongs.


----------

